
Circle - Continuous Integration made easy - olalonde
https://circleci.com/
======
adrianhoward
For those who are looking for the list of supported languages it's buried here

<https://circleci.com/docs/environment#languages>

No Perl at all. No Python 3. But they do support Clojure.

